# City wants bonded insurance inorder to continue on rideshares ??



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

A friend went through the process of getting a city license and now they are saying they want a bonded... insurance...What are they referring to???...Insurance that covers for ridesharing??







Or??


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Probably insurance for taxicab driver. Premiums start around $10,000 a year in NH.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

No
It's something else


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

A bond. Like a contractor would have.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pUBERty SUCKS said:


> A friend went through the process of getting a city license and now they are saying they want a bonded... insurance...What are they referring to???...Insurance that covers for ridesharing??
> View attachment 2443
> Or??


get ready to see a lot more of this type of thing from municipalities/cities


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bond in this form is like a guarantee that the money for any damages is there.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Probably insurance for taxicab driver. Premiums start around $10,000 a year in NH.


Sounds about right. It costs me nearly $500 a month for each vehicle we put on the road just to cover the insurance. As long as the State is happy and doesn't pull our licence, we're keep paying it.


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

Lyft just left Columbus , Ohio over something like this

Havent got the skinny on it yet, but apparantley Lyft is out of here


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I have long ago predicted that it will be the insurance that brings ride sharing to its' knees. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I have long ago predicted that it will be the insurance that brings ride sharing to its' knees. It's only a matter of time.


Thank God. All of these underinsured cars transporting people need can't get off the road any quicker.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ross said:


> Thank God. All of these underinsured cars transporting people need can't get off the road any quicker.[





Ross said:


> Thank God. All of these underinsured cars transporting people need can't get off the road any quicker.


Don't hold your breath. You might want to get to work on a real profession as the world of the cab drivers is going the same way as Tower records. Bringing Uber to its' knees, as I predicted, won't make them go away, they'll just have to change.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Don't hold your breath. You might want to get to work on a real profession as the world of the cab drivers is going the same way as Tower records. Bringing Uber to its' knees, as I predicted, won't make them go away, they'll just have to change.


Nah, the transportation industry will always be around, always has been. I've seen the cab industry change dramatically over the years in response to what happens on the road. There will always be metered and marked cars, just as there will always be a black car service. Personally, I can car less, my Yukon is fully licensed and ready to work unlike the majority of the Wal-Mart greeters who do this on the weekend with their girlfriend's Honda.

I'm all for insurance, bonds, licenses, medallion ect if it would keep the posers off the street and keep the public safer.


----------

